# Never Give Up Hope!



## KipperSarnie (21 Oct 2016)

Nearly 70, just over 3 months ago I hadn't kept fish for 30 years.
Savings Interest rates rock bottom!
Perhaps I have another 20 years could be 20 weeks!  Days? minutes?
Who knows?
So I went for it!
All new tanks, Trigon 350, Generic 5'x2'x2' + 4'x2'x1.5' + 3'x2'x2' + 2:  2'x2'x2'.
Discus, Uaru, Gourami's all my old favourites.
Needless to say I spent a fortune, fish room, TMC lighting, Filters.........

I moved a breeding pair of discus from the show tank in the house to the fish room, next to the Uaru
Frustration.  
The pair hid all the time!
The young Uaru hide all the time!
This definitely was not what I spent my money for, a room full of apparently empty tanks.
Really fed, fed, fed up.

Then this morning, the Discus have free swimming fry!!
How did I miss that?
I suppose feeling sorry for myself.

Oh Happy Days!


----------



## dan4x4 (21 Oct 2016)

Fish room! do a tour on youtube so we can all see sometime! Or you could invite hat Dustin round from over the pond but he's really "american" so it would be way better if you just did it yourself!

I hope your enjoying your new purchases! I'm still planning my next tank. I keep deciding on stuff then changing my mind.


----------



## sciencefiction (21 Oct 2016)

Hey, well done!!!

You're a pretty young. Plenty of life ahead of you and life is for enjoying 

And you deserve it!

Keep us posted on the progress


----------



## tadabis (22 Oct 2016)

Pictures please  well done m8!


----------



## rebel (22 Oct 2016)

Nice work!! Show it off please..


----------



## KipperSarnie (23 Oct 2016)

Here's some photo's once all completed with the fish in their respective tanks I intended to run a set with video but for now......

In The Beginning!  (Trigon 350)






4'x2'x1.5'  For the Discus from the Trigon





5'x2'x2'  Would you believe it?  5 Uaru in here!!!





3'x2'x2'  Not sure as yet.  More Discus or Chocolate Gourami





2'x2'x2'  Discus pair with fry.  (I have 2 of these tanks)





Female with some of the fry





All the tanks have peat & added Tannins, "Black Water" so photography is difficult in the low light.  The water is for the fish, not for me!
I have enhanced them slightly.


----------



## sgdiscus (17 Dec 2016)

KipperSarnie said:


> Here's some photo's once all completed with the fish in their respective tanks I intended to run a set with video but for now......
> 
> In The Beginning!  (Trigon 350)
> 
> ...


You are my inspiration! I have been thinking really hard about discus in planted tanks. May I know what are you filteration setup for the discus tank and water change routines? Do you feed them beefheart mix or pellets? 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## KipperSarnie (17 Dec 2016)

I have found that the first tank is very hard to maintain with Discus, although they do breed in the tank It's hard work requiring water changes every other day of 30% at least twice a week.
I do intend to remove the Discus from this tank into the the tank in the second photograph.
I have removed the Uaru from tank 3 into tank 4.
Tank 4 now contains 12 Discus, Wild Green & F1 Browns.
Except for tank 1 all the tanks are in my fish room making water changes easier so I change about 20% twice a week.
Filtration is by External Tetra EX filters.
The breeding pair are in one of two 2ft cubes, with drift wood & a tray of Amazon Swords.
The young are now 11/2" (4cm) in the same tank, I have moved the pair out & I do a 20% water change every other day.

I feed a range of food, dry, frozen & Daphnia from my own cultures but....  Silly me I tried Californian Black Worm / Australian Black Worm & Discus love it but it's expensive & I'm struggling to wean the youngsters of it, I stick the cube to the glass.

The wood is Twisted Hazel from my own tree in the garden.


----------



## sgdiscus (17 Dec 2016)

KipperSarnie said:


> I have found that the first tank is very hard to maintain with Discus, although they do breed in the tank It's hard work requiring water changes every other day of 30% at least twice a week.
> I do intend to remove the Discus from this tank into the the tank in the second photograph.
> I have removed the Uaru from tank 3 into tank 4.
> Tank 4 now contains 12 Discus, Wild Green & F1 Browns.
> ...



Thank you for your detailed sharing!  Much appreciated! 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------

